# What music do you listen to when you're stoned?



## Tarcisius (Aug 3, 2006)

I love bagpipe music.     And I'm not ashamed of that.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Aug 3, 2006)

> I love bagpipe music. And I'm not ashamed of that.



haha you are who you are man

But I listen to a range of stuff, however the best song ever, IMO, when you're stoned, is Starsailor - Four to the Flour

Zepellin is goog too
and so is Audioslave
and the Doors


----------



## rockydog (Aug 3, 2006)

I listen to everything depeding on my mood
Reggae, All types of rock, Classical is awesome to zone out to. The Doors, Led Zep (Love the songs that reference LOTR), older rap. I have an everchanging mood when it comes to music.


----------



## gottalovebud (Aug 4, 2006)

First off i would like to say i think bagpipes sound pretty sweet  (never listened to one while i was high tho gotta try it). I love to listen to piano music and symphonys while i am high. But i also will listen to shit like led zepplin, the who, electric light orchestra, red hot chilli peppers, tool, pink floyd etc. But yeah music is one of my favorite things to do when i am high . I would say the best song to listen to when you are high tho is Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2006)

I am a big Rush fan.


----------



## rasta (Aug 4, 2006)

hey Tarcisius ,nice to meet you ,,hearing amazing grace on bagpipes is almost religious experiencing  p,l,r


----------



## bmello (Aug 4, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am a big Rush fan.


 
Rush 2112 baby, yea!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> Rush 2112 baby, yea!!!!


 
It's amazing how just 3 guys can make such wonderfully cool music.  Guess it helps that music was their major in college.


----------



## gottalovebud (Aug 4, 2006)

I cant belive i forgot rush. 2112 is really good but passage to bangock is my favorite rush song (not because it is about pot but just because it sounds so awesome). Neil pert is my drumming hero.


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 4, 2006)

Rush is sick, Rage is sick, Zepp is sick...pretty much anybody with a good guitarist that they like to cut loose every now any then. Black Label Society, Ozzy, Queen, Boston, The Who, the Doors...Have you guys played that guitar hero game? I just gave that a spin for the first time last night and I must say it's pretty killer.


----------



## ViudaNegra (Aug 4, 2006)

Pink Floyd, Stoned or Not


----------



## Ganj (Aug 5, 2006)

Amazing Grace on bagpipes is so beautiful when you're flyin

I have a bunch of CDs filled with songs to chill and listen to when you're high. Stuff like the live Hotel California, Incubus's Aqueous Transmission, some Bone Thugs, Jeff Buckley's Hallelujah, and a bunch more.... then there's just full band CDs to listen to when high, like Pink Floyd, KMK, Beatles....


----------



## Reverend Willis (Aug 5, 2006)

Ray Charles, Willie, Alison, Floyd (Pink or Kramer), Allbros, J. Taylor, J. Buffett, J. Prine, Clapton, Fab Four, Lyle, Bob Wills, Mick J. and the boys, and let's not forget the Butthole Surfers.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2006)

*Any and all classic rock from the 60's and 70's. I also listen to other stuff but classic rock is my favorite. *


----------



## bismarck (Aug 5, 2006)

Deep Purple, Red Hot and other, depends on mood....


----------



## astra007 (Aug 5, 2006)

same as B/G but if its sativa its light and indica is heavy, man.  black sabbeth vol. 4,  steppenwolf, grand funk, ccr,  ect.....


----------



## bmello (Aug 7, 2006)

I hear ya Rev!!!!

There is some good stuff from today as well as yesterday...one of my fav oldies is ole blue eyes sinatra singing "Fly me to the moon" love it love it love it


----------



## bmello (Aug 7, 2006)

Tarcisius said:
			
		

> Rush is sick, Rage is sick, Zepp is sick...pretty much anybody with a good guitarist that they like to cut loose every now any then. Black Label Society, Ozzy, Queen, Boston, The Who, the Doors...Have you guys played that guitar hero game? I just gave that a spin for the first time last night and I must say it's pretty killer.


 
I am interested in the game, is it a board game?


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 8, 2006)

Naw man. It's a PS2 game...except it comes with a guitar contoller and you have to wail on the guitar in order to 'rock out' as much as you can. That may sound stupid, but trust me on this: it's amazing.


----------



## bmello (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow that sounds like a cool game, my kid has PS2 and I will have to check it out!


----------



## tzouras (Aug 8, 2006)

All sorts of stuff. To name a few:

Buddha Bad
Cafe del Mar
Pink Floyd
Bethooven's 3rd Symphony


When I am stoned, anything goes!


----------



## flight175 (Aug 9, 2006)

Bob Marley mon! We've got the herb!
peter tosh! legalize it
Steel Pulse! drug squad yeaaaah


----------



## Wasted (Aug 10, 2006)

Sublime, kmk, and pretty much all classic rock


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 11, 2006)

not too many electronica heads I see

 dj sasha, john digweed, hybrid, cafe del mar, rjd2, chemical brothers, daft punk, fat boy slim, massive attack, trentemoller, a perfect cirlce


----------



## sombro (Aug 11, 2006)

gtg you've bumped yourself to the top of my estimation!

that rj2d guy kicks ass, you hear the album he did with aceyalone? great stuff.

i like loads of electronica, esp if it's mello or has soul. A bit of hip hop anything that dangermouse produces or anything a bit new or different (can't stand Nelly or 50cent, love Jurassic5 & Roots Manuva) Some carnival style dub reggae always goes down well too.

Best for blazing at the moment:
Zero 7 new album
Mr Scruff
Nightmares on wax
Hot Chip


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 11, 2006)

yes sombro!

Yea, I heard that album. I saw him play last fall in berkley. He had 3 turntables, and a drumpad where he was making live beats, NUTZ. I love zero 7. If you like really chill stuff. Check out Mark Farina's Mushroom Jazz. Peace


----------

